# Looking for a puppy.



## sc_jay (Jan 4, 2013)

I am looking for a female puppy or even a young dog from a reputable breeder that does testing. Please let me know what you have..


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome to the forum. good luck in your quest .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sc_jay said:


> I am looking for a female puppy or even a young dog from a reputable breeder that does testing. Please let me know what you have..


Just so you know... We don't allow breeders to advertise puppies on the forum, so you won't get responses directly in this thread, though someone might PM you. We have a few great breeders who are members of our forum community, but they tend to have waiting lists for puppies. You are welcome to contact them!

The best thing might be to tell us what area of the country you are in, and someone might know of good breeders in your area. Then you can contact them directly. Keep in mind, though, that good breeders tend not to have puppies all the time, and often have waiting lists. Most of us have to wait for the puppy of their dreams, but it's worth the wait!!!


----------



## sc_jay (Jan 4, 2013)

I am in the SE USA. Please PM if you know of one. I will travel to see the puppy and at least the dam before buying. I have contacted about all listed on the Havanese of America Breeders directory but I also know there are breeders not listed that do the testing as well.


----------



## Hagrid's Mom (Aug 12, 2011)

Check out Los Perritos Havanese in Florida. Excellent!


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Check you pm about Premiere Havanese in Atlanta. Highly recommended.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

There are quite a few reputable breeders in the SE. that I know (I live in E. TN) There are also many not so reputable that have great web sites. Besides HCA you might want to look at the Southern Magnolia Havanese site, Central Carolina Havanese club or one of the Havanese clubs in Fl.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda came from Los Perritos and I am very happy with her. There is also Yuppy Puppy who is breeds and shows her dogs - Janet is located in central FL. Magnolia Havanese club is an excellent resource also. Good luck with your search...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

There are some beautiful havanese in the Tennessee/ florida region, great breeders. Try this club, too:

http://www.southernmagnoliahavaneseclub.com

Good luck and be sure to post pictures of your new addition when you find him/her 

Kara


----------

